
U.S. bans American companies from selling to Chinese phone maker ZTE - Geeek
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-zte/u-s-bans-american-companies-from-selling-to-chinese-phone-maker-zte-idUSKBN1HN1P1
======
blattimwind
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16849392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16849392)

~~~
Geeek
My bad. I did post it a minute before.

